

Ask HN: Best API / tools for finding local attractions - chunkyslink

Hi<p>Are there any decent tools / API's out there (paid or free) that will allow me to provide either a postcode/zip OR lat/lng and get back a list of local businesses / attractions.<p>I would like to say. Get me a list of all cinemas within 5 miles of xxxxxx.<p>Is there such a service?
======
podman
You probably should to check out
<http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/places/>

